# Mass, Mass, and More Mass - Hopefully :D



## IamIkari (Mar 16, 2005)

*Mass, Mass, and More Mass - Hopefully  **PICTURES 56k Beware***

I'm starting this journal to help myself understand how my new training is going. I'm going to be using gopro's P/RR/Shock program. I'm going to change some exercises due to my gym restrictions. 

   Short Term Goals:

   -  Run 6 miles a week for at least 4 weeks
   -  Bench 220 on the smith 1 RM
   -  Curl 150 on an EZ bar 1 RM

   Long Term Goals:

   -  Bench 250 on the smith 1 RM
   -  Curl 170 on an EZ bar 1 RM
   -  A Large Chest and Huge Arms

Current Stats:

   Age: 24
   Height:  6'1"
   Weight: 201 lbs
   Bench ( 1 RM ): 200 lbs
   Curl ( 1 RM ):  130 lbs
   Supplements:  Whey Protein - 20g on off days, 40g on WO days
                       Basic Men's Multivitamin


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll be posting pics sporadically to show my progress.  Here's a few of what i look like now.



























   I've got a long way to go


----------



## KarlW (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks to me like you got good genetics. Been training long?


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 16, 2005)

I've been working out for about 3 1/2 months.  Before that, I had been inactive a while.


----------



## vegman (Mar 16, 2005)

Good Luck!  

Why do you bench on the Smith?


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't use the smith to do my workouts.  I only use it to judge how strong my chest is.  Unfortunately, dumbell's aren't a good measure of my chest strength, as i tend to use my arms more than with the smith.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

You've got a pretty solid base to work from. I would bulk but do it clean man don't go overboard. Can you post your diet?

  Good Luck


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 16, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> You've got a pretty solid base to work from. I would bulk but do it clean man don't go overboard. Can you post your diet?
> 
> Good Luck


  Thanks   As far as diet goes, I just try to eat right.  I don't really have a set diet.  I'm thinking about one though   I just haven't gotten into the whole counting everything phase yet.

 What do you mean by do it clean?  Don't overbulk?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

IamIkari said:
			
		

> Thanks   As far as diet goes, I just try to eat right.  I don't really have a set diet.  I'm thinking about one though   I just haven't gotten into the whole counting everything phase yet.
> 
> What do you mean by do it clean? Don't overbulk?


 Yeah man don't make the mistake of eating whatever and gaining too much fat. Its a pain to lose that fat. Sure it will take longer to gain weight but atleast you'll keep your bodyfat in check. 

 Oh and you should get your diet straight and post it on the diet section. People here will help you in a heart beat.You want to make sure you are not under-eating and that you are getting enough carbs/protein..ect..


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 16, 2005)

Yea, the more i read, the more it sounds like i should be on some sort of structured diet with 5 meals.   Right now i'm just eating whenever i'm hungry.  I've been watching my protein, but that's about it.  I'll have to spend some more time reading.

 Thanks for all the advice and encouragement.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

Sure man. Don't be afraid of making mistakes. We learn from our mistakes and I did alot of stupid mistakes when I first started out. I still got a shitload to learn! 

 Just keep log of everything you doing so that you learn more about you and your body. Its like an art the way we can sculp our bodies in a matter of months. Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah get that diet happening ASAP. You'll be amazed the difference it makes. Really, once you plan it, you never need to count anything again.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 17, 2005)

3.17.2005

      Meal 1
       3/4 Cup Kashi Cereal with 1 Cup 1% Milk
      Protein Shake with 1 Cup 1% Milk and 1 tbsp Peanut Butter

      16g F | 55g C | 44g P
      26%   | 41%  | 32%
      535 Cals

  Meal 2
Protein Shake with 1 Cup 1% Milk
     1 cup Rice covered with 1 cup Chicken Ala King with Broccoli in it

     *Estimating Chicken Ala King Nutrition
     8g F | 81g C | 53g P
     11%   | 50%   | 32%
     647 Cals

Meal 3 -> if you can call this a meal 

   5 Bud Lights

   0g F  | 35g C | 5g P 
   0%   | 25%   | 3%
   550 Cals

Meal 4 -> eaten at Ruby Tuesday's.  There was no other meal in sight, so i settled for a lot of protein.

   Large Chef Salad
   1lb Steak Tips
   2 Tablespoon Mashed Potatoes
   2 Tablespoon Potato Salad

 55g F | 30g C | 86g P 
 50%  | 12%   | 34%
 983 Cals

  Meal 5 

   5 Bud Lights

   0g F  | 35g C | 5g P 
   0%   | 25%   | 3%
   550 Cals

Totals:

 Cals: 3265
 F:  79g -  21%
 C: 236g -  28%
 P: 193g -  23%
 

 This is going to be a rough day. Unfortunately, I have to start drinking beer @ 3pm. I'm going to try and keep drinking to a minimum, but you know how hard that is on St. Patty's. At least i'll only be drinking bud lights.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 17, 2005)

3.17.2005

ARM DAY!!!

   Weight:  204lbs

Barbell Curl:  112 x 6 , 117 x 4

 Preacher Curl: 82 x 6 , 82 x 2 *need more rest in between these. Hard at the bottom of extension, easy at the top. Failed at the bottom of 3rd rep.

    Hammer Curl:  L-> 45 x 6 , 45 x 4  R-> 45 x 6 , 50 x 4

    CG Bench Press:  140 x 6 , 150 x 5 , 155 x 4

    Skull Crushers:  62 x 7 , 82 x 5

    Single Arm Extensions:  30 x 6 , 30 x 5

    Cardio:  5 minutes on stairmaster , 10 minutes walking on treadmill

 I felt good overall about this workout. It's my first day on arms, so it was interesting finding what weight to use on each exercise. Preacher curls were kind of funky, they were only hard til about the middle of the curl, then they were so easy i almost hit myself in the teeth. I'm sure my weights will change for things next week, I'll be able to fine tune them a little more once i know my limits.


Current Measurements:

R Ham:  21.5"
 L Ham:  21.25"
 R Calve: 15"
 L Calve: 15.25"
 R Forearm:  12.5"
 L Forearm: 12.25"
 R Bicep:  15.75"
 L Bicep:  15.5"
 Chest: 42"
 Neck: 12"


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 18, 2005)

3.18.2005

       Meal 1

               3/4 Cup Kashi Cereal with 1 Cup 1% Milk
              Protein Shake with 1 Cup 1% Milk and 1 tbsp Peanut Butter

              16g F | 55g C | 44g P
              26%   | 41%  | 32%
              535 Cals

  Meal 2

     1 cup Rice covered with 1 cup Chicken Ala King with Broccoli in it

     3g F | 63g C | 25g P
      6%   | 61%     | 24%
     407 Cals

Meal 3

Cream of Wheat made with 1 cup 1% milk
    Chicken Breast

    7.5g F | 38g C | 54g P
    14%   |  32%  | 46%
    461 Cals

  Meal 4

     1 cup Rice covered with 1 cup Chicken Ala King with Broccoli in it

     3g F | 63g C | 25g P
      6%   | 61%     | 24%
     407 Cals

Meal 5

Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich - tbsp of jelly + tbsp of pb

  7g F | 38.5g C | 6g P 
  25% | 62%     | 9%
  245 Cals

Totals:

  Cals: 2055
  F: 36.5g - 15%
  C: 257.5g - 50%
  P: 154g - 30%


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 18, 2005)

3.18.2005

Off Day!

 Cardio:  20 minutes of leisure walking on the treadmill


----------



## KarlW (Mar 18, 2005)

Ahhh St Pattys..............yes I know it only too well. Avoided it this year (sorta had it the previous weekend).

So you trained on the same day you drank 10 beers?


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 18, 2005)

I did my workout at 10:30am.  Didn't start drinking til 4:30ish.  I was bad.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 19, 2005)

3.19.2005

             Meal 1

                      3/4 Cup Kashi Cereal with 1 Cup 1% Milk
                     Protein Shake with 1 Cup 1% Milk and 1 tbsp Peanut Butter

                     16g F | 55g C | 44g P
                     26%   | 41%  | 32%
                     535 Cals

  Meal 2

          1 cup Rice covered with 1 cup Chicken Ala King with Broccoli in it

          3g F | 63g C | 25g P
           6%   | 61%     | 24%
          407 Cals

Meal 3

1 Chicken Breast cooked on the foreman

    5g F | 0g C | 43g P
    19% | 0%   | 74%
    231 Cals

Meal 4

Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich - tbsp of jelly + tbsp of pb

     7g F | 38.5g C | 6g P 
     25% | 62%     | 9%
     245 Cals

Meal 5

10 Shrimp - boiled

   0g F | 0g C | 15g P
   0%   | 0%  | 85%
   70 Cals
 
Meal 6

9 Mrs. T's Pierogies - boiled

  7.5g F | 102g C | 18g P
  12%   | 75%     | 13%
  540 Cals

Meal 7

1 Blue Light

    0g F  | 7g C | 1g P 
    0%  | 14%  | 3%
110 Cals

Totals:

   Cals: 2138
   F: 38.5g - 16%
   C: 265.5g - 49%
   P: 152g - 28%


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 19, 2005)

3.19.2005

Leg Day!

     Weight:  200lbs

Squats: 90 x 6 , 90 x 5 , 90 x 4

 Leg Press:  Setting 12 x 6 , Setting 13 x 5 , Setting 14 x 4

 Single Leg Extensions:  Setting 3 x 6 , Setting 4 x 4 *each leg

 Sitting Leg Curls:  Setting 6 x 6 , Setting 7 x 5

 Stiff Legged Deadlift:  123 x 6 , 143 x 5 , 153 x 4

 Overall, it was a good workout.  This was my first leg workout since college, so I might have gone out a little hard.  I didn't rest much because i was in  a hurry.  By the time I hit Squats, my hamstrings were pretty beat up.  I'll dial it in next work out


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 20, 2005)

3.20.2005

                Meal 1

                          3/4 Cup Kashi Cereal with 1 Cup 1% Milk
                         Protein Shake with 1 Cup 1% Milk and 1 tbsp Peanut Butter

                         16g F | 55g C | 44g P
                         26%   | 41%  | 32%
                         535 Cals

Meal 2

1 Chicken Breast cooked on the foreman
  1 Cup Rice

      5g F | 37g C | 47g P
      11% | 37%  | 47%
 400 Cals

Meal 3

15 Wendy's Chicken Nuggets  *Stuck out with friends, only meal in sight 
 2 Wendy's Caesar Salads

 50g F | 43g C | 47g P
 56%  | 21%   | 23%
 800 Cals

Meal 4

 2 Chicken Legs cooked on the whole chicken

 30g F | 0g C | 60g P
 50%  | 0%   | 45%
 530 Cals

Totals:

    Cals: 2265
    F:  101g - 40%  
    C:  135g - 23%
    P:  198g - 34%

101g of Fat, bleh.  That's why i hate having to eat lunch with friends.  If i was at home for that meal, it would have been fine.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 20, 2005)

3.20.2005

Abs Day!

     Weight:  200lbs

Roman Chairs:  12 , 10 , 8 Holding last rep throughout range

 Decline Sit Ups:  15 , 12 , 8 holding 10lb medicine ball

 Dips:  15

 Chin-Ups:  12


 My Legs are still pretty sore from yesterday.  The roman chairs felt good.  Decline sit ups were awesome, felt a lot of burn using the medicine ball.  I did chin ups and dips just to test my strength a little.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 21, 2005)

3.21.2005

                     Meal 1

1 Cup Crispix with 1 cup 1% Milk
     Protein Shake with 1/2 Banana in it

     7.5g F | 69.5g C | 38.5g P
     13%   |  54%     | 30%
     511.5 Cals

Meal 2

Protein Shake with 1/2 Banana in it
    1 Chicken Breast cooked on foreman

    10g F | 31.5g C | 71g P
    17%  | 24%      | 54%
    523.5 Cals

Meal 3

Egg Salad Sandwich

   29g F | 49g C | 28.5g P
   46%  | 34%   | 20%
   570 Cals

  Meal 4

Chicken Breast on 2 slices of white bread

  7g F | 30g C | 47g P
  16% | 30%   | 48%
  391 Cals
 

Totals:

  Cals: 1996
  F: 53.5g - 24%
  C: 180g - 36%
  P: 185g - 37%


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 21, 2005)

3.21.2005

Back Day!

         Weight:  201lbs

Barbell Deadlift:  123 x 6 , 133 x 5 , 143 x 4

   Bent Row:  123 x 6 , 133 x 5 , 143 x 4

   Weighted Chin Ups ( WG ):  20 x 6 , 20 x 5 , 20 x 4  *20 pounds more than bodyweight

   Seated Row ( CG ):  Setting 9 x 6 , Setting 10 x 5 , Setting 11 x 4

 Cardio:  10 minutes on treadmill @ a leisurely pace to stretch legs.

 Legs are still sore, but not quite as much. This workout was fun. I love doing weighted chin-ups. I'm still figuring out my weights on these, but they still felt really good.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 21, 2005)

The chins are impressive at your stage.
I'm sure those deadlifts will be getting into some bigger numbers soon.

What's your rep scheme? Looks like you pyramiding up?


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks   I'm following the pyramid scheme gopro outlined in one of his documents.  As far as weights go, I'll dial those in soon.  I'm trying to get my form right before I go too big.  I'm still new to some of the exercises.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 22, 2005)

3.22.2005

                          Meal 1

Protein Shake

     5g F | 18g C | 28g P
     18% | 30%   | 46%
     240 Cals

Meal 2

Egg Salad Sandwich on white bread

     29g F | 49g C | 28.5g P
     46%  | 34%   | 20%
     570 Cals

Meal 3 

Protein Shake
    1 Can Bush's Baked Beans

    8.5g | 119.5g C | 49g P
    10% | 65%       | 26%
    730 Cals

Meal 4

Turkey Sandwich

  2g F | 26g C | 12g P
  10% | 61%   | 28%
  170 Cals

Meal 5

2 Honey Mustard Chicken Breasts

 10g F | 6g C | 34g P
 34%  | 9%   | 52%
 260 Cals

Totals:

   Cals: 1972
   F: 54.5g - 24%
   C: 218.5g - 44%
   P: 151.5g - 30%


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 22, 2005)

3.22.2005

Off Day!

 Weight:  200.5lbs


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 23, 2005)

3.23.2005


        Meal 1

Protein Shake

             5g F | 18g C | 28g P
             18% | 30%   | 46%
             240 Cals

Meal 2

2 Honey Mustard Chicken Breasts

         10g F | 6g C | 34g P
         34%  | 9%   | 52%
         260 Cals

   Meal 3

Protein Shake

             5g F | 18g C | 28g P
             18% | 30%   | 46%
             240 Cals

Meal 4

2 Cups Romaine with 2 Slices Turkey Breast, 1 Hard boiled egg, 1/4 Shredded Cheese

     15gF | 4g C | 20g P
     56%  | 6%  | 33%
     237 Cals
 
Meal 5

1 Cod Fish Fillet

    5g F | 1g C | 22g P
    24% | 3%   | 60%
    146 Cals
 
Meal 6

Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich - tbsp of jelly + tbsp of pb

        7g F | 38.5g C | 6g P 
        25% | 62%     | 9%
        245 Cals
 
  Meal 7

Grilled Cheese Sandwich

  30g F | 44g C | 23.5g
  50%  | 33%   | 17%
  540 Cals

Meal 8

1/2 Can Bush's Baked Beans

 .5g F | 50.7g C | 10.5g P
 1%   | 82%      | 17%
 245 Cals

Totals:

    Cals: 2153
    F: 77.5g - 32%
    C: 180.2g - 33%
    P: 172g - 32%


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 23, 2005)

3.23.2005

Chest Day!

   Weight:  201.5lbs

Bench Press:  160 x 6 , 165 x 5 , 170 x 4

 Incline Bench Press ( 15* ):  140 x 6 , 145 x  , 150 x 4

 Weighted Dips:  20 x 6 , 20 x 5 , 20 x 4  *20lbs more than body weight

 Military Press:  90 x 6 , 100 x 5 , 110 x 4

 Upright Row:  103 x 6 , 103 x 5  *feels weird in my shoulder area.  I can feel things shifting

 Dumbell Lateral:  22.5 x 6 , 22.5 x 5 *need to work on form on these

 Things felt pretty good today.  My legs are finally back to normal.  Once again, i love weighted exercises.  I'm not sure i like upright rowing.  I can feel things shift around in the shoulder area.  It makes me generally uncomfortable with the exercise.  Maybe i should use the smith for this?


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 24, 2005)

3.24.2005


            Meal 1

Protein Shake

                 5g F | 18g C | 28g P
                 18% | 30%   | 46%
                 240 Cals

Meal 2

1/2lb Lean Burger  w/ onion and 1 slice american on Kaiser

    *estimating
    30g F | 12g C | 45g P
    53%  | 9%     | 35%
    506 Cals

    Meal 3

Protein Shake

                 5g F | 18g C | 28g P
                 18% | 30%   | 46%
                 240 Cals

Meal 4

1 Cod Fish Fillet

  10g F | 2g C | 44g P
  30% | 3%   | 60%
  292 Cals

Meal 5

1 Sweet Potato

  0g F | 37g C | 4g P
  0%  | 93%   | 6%
  162 Cals

Meal 6

Egg Salad Sandwich on white bread

      29g F | 49g C | 28.5g P
      46%  | 34%   | 20%
      570 Cals

Totals:

    Cals: 2010
    F: 79g - 35%
    C: 136g - 27%
    P: 177.5g - 35%


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 24, 2005)

3.23.2005

Off Day!

     Weight:  201lbs


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 25, 2005)

3.25.2005

                      Meal 1

1 Cup Crispix with 1 cup 1% Milk
          Protein Shake with 1/2 Banana in it

          7.5g F | 69.5g C | 38.5g P
          13%   |  54%     | 30%
          511.5 Cals

                           Meal 2

Protein Shake
    1 Slice American on White Sandwich

   9g F | 30g C | 35g P
   20% | 30%   | 35%
   394 Cals

Meal 3

   2 Slices Cheese Pizza

   15g F | 75g C | 21g P
   26%  | 58%   | 16%
   516 Cals

Meal 4

   1 Chicken Breast
   1 Cup Spaghetti + Sauce

   11g F | 61g C | 52g P
   17%  | 43%   | 36%
   565 Cals

Meal 5

Protein Shake

  5g F | 18g C | 28g P
                  18% | 30%   | 46%
240 Cals

Totals:

     Cals: 2226
     F: 47.5g - 19%
     C: 253.5g - 45%
     P: 174.5g - 31%


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 25, 2005)

3.25.2005

Begin Rep Range Week 1

Arm Day!

         Weight:  201lbs

Alternating Dumbell Curl:  45 x 8 , 45 x 7 , 50 x 5 *each arm get's X amount of reps
  Cable Curl:  Setting 10 x 8 , Setting 12 x 6

  Concentration Curl:  R-> 40 x 10 , L-> 40 x 9

  Weighted Dip:  15 x 10 , 17.5 x 8 , 20 x 6

  Pushdown:  Setting 11 x 10 , Setting 12 x 8

  Kickback:  R-> 27.5 x 10 , L-> 27.5 x 10

 Felt really good today. I like the variety of exercises I'm getting with this program. My dip belt finally got in today, but after I already went to the gym   I have been holding a dumbell between my calves lately to add weight.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 26, 2005)

Cool man P/RR/S kicks ass eh?

Don't ya just love weighted dips? My chest and Tri's are so pumped after doing those.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 26, 2005)

Yea, i'm liking gopro's routine so far. Weighted dips are awesome! Nothing pumps me up more than being able to do more, even with the added weight, than i could before i started working out.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 26, 2005)

3.26.2005

                      Meal 1

1 Cup Crispix with 1 cup 1% Milk
                Protein Shake with 1/2 Banana in it

                7.5g F | 69.5g C | 38.5g P
                13%   |  54%     | 30%
                511.5 Cals

Meal 2

1 Chicken Fajita

      14g F | 23g C | 31.5g P
      37%   | 27%  | 37%
      335.5 Cals

Meal 3

1 Chicken Fajita

      14g F | 23g C | 31.5g P
      37%   | 27%  | 37%
      335.5 Cals
 
Meal 4

1 Sweet Potato

     0g F | 37g C | 4g P
     0%  | 93%   | 6%
     162 Cals

Meal 5

1 Chicken Fajita

      14g F | 23g C | 31.5g P
      37%   | 27%  | 37%
      335.5 Cals

Meal 6

Protein Shake

   5g F | 18g C | 28g P
                  18% | 30%   | 46%
240 Cals


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 26, 2005)

3.26.2005

Off Day!

             Weight:  204.5lbs *most likely water weight

Ugh, just found out my gym is closed on easter.  Guess i get 2 off day's.

 I don't normally write this kind of stuff, but this really boosted my spirits and confidence. A friend who I don't see often, except in really dark bars every now and then, came over to drop off some loot. I open the door, and he immediately says "Goddamn! You've been working out...". Made my day


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 27, 2005)

3.27.2005

Easter!  Off Day!  No Diet tracking!  

Not tracking my diet today.  I'll be good though.  We're eating mostly seafood for dinner, so I should get some decent protein in.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 29, 2005)

3.28.2005

Leg Day!

          Weight:  203lbs

Leg Extensions:  Setting 8 x 10 , Setting 9 x 9

 Squats:  90 x 12 , 100 x 11 , 110 x 10

 Single Leg Press:  Setting 6 x 15 , Setting 7 x 10 *each leg

 Double Leg Curl:  Setting 8 x 8 , Setting 9 x 7

 Stiff Legged Deadlift:  123 x 10 , 133 x 9

 Single Leg Curl:  Setting 4 x 12 , Setting 5 x 10 *each leg

Strength Testing Results:

Weighted Dip 1 RM: 75lbs + bodyweight

 Weighted Chin-up 1 RM:  65lbs + bodyweight

 EZ Bar Curl 1 RM:  150lbs  GOAL MET!!!!!


 I felt really good today.  I did some general strength testing before my workout.  I used dumbells with my new weight belt to test my max chin and dip weights.  Also met my short term goal of being able to curl 150lbs.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 29, 2005)

3.29.2005

Off Day!

 Weight:  202.5lbs


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 30, 2005)

3.30.2005

Back Day!

           Weight:  204lbs

CG Weighted Chin-Ups:  20 x 7 , 25 x 5 

 WG Seated Mid Row:  Setting 8 x 10 , Setting 9 x 8

 Dumbell Row:  40 x 12 , 45 x 11

 Pull Over:  40 x 15 , 40 x 12

 Everything was pretty good today.  I probably could have done a little more weight on the Dumbell Row, but i was playing it on the safe side.  Never done pull overs before, but they were pretty fun.  Chin ups rock


----------



## KarlW (Mar 30, 2005)

Your DB rows will be up round 90 soon I bet.

Take it slow and easy on pullovers too.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 31, 2005)

3.31.2005

Off Day!

  Weight:  204.5lbs


----------



## IamIkari (Apr 1, 2005)

3.31.2005

Chest Day!

    Weight:  202lbs

Incline Bench:  130 x 8 , 135 x 7 , 140 x 6

 Bench:  140 x 10 , 150 x 9 , 160 x 8

 DB Fly:  30 x 12 , 30 x 11

 Standing DB Press, 1 arm:  30 x 8 , 40 x 7 *each arm

 Bent Lateral:  15 x 10 , 17.5 x 10 , 20 x 10

 Cable Side Lateral:  Setting 2 x 12 , Setting 3 x 10

 Everything was great.  The laterals were really intense.  My previous workout didn't have much to do with lats.


----------



## IamIkari (Apr 3, 2005)

4.1.2005

Off Day!

     Weight:  203lbs


----------



## IamIkari (Apr 3, 2005)

4.2.2005

Begin Shock Week 1

Arm Day!

 Weight:  203lbs

 *reserved for workout data*


----------



## KarlW (Apr 3, 2005)

> Standing DB Press, 1 arm: 30 x 8 , 40 x 7 *each arm


 I occasionally use something like this. Standing with DB's, press each one alternately and bring the bells down and in so your palms are facing you (like Arnie presses). As you push up, rotate the DB and lean your torso away. You end up in a position similar to the old Bent Press lift. Anyway, just thought I'd throw that in.

Good luck for Shock Week  Don't overdo the volume which I've been guilty of


----------



## IamIkari (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks   Shock week is going pretty well.  Learning some new exercises.


----------



## IamIkari (Apr 4, 2005)

4.2.2005

Begin Shock Week 1

Arm Day!

  Weight:  203lbs

CG Chin Up:  17.5 x 7 , 20 x 5

 Preacher Curl:  72 x 10 , 82 x 5 

 Single Arm Cable Curl:  Setting 6 x 10 *each arm

 CG Bench Press:  120 x 10 , 140 x 6

 Weighted Dips:  20 x 10 , 25 x 8 

 Single Arm DB Extensions:  30 x 10 , 35 x 5 

 Roman Chairs:  10 , 8 , 6


----------



## IamIkari (Apr 4, 2005)

4.4.2005

Off Day!

 Weight:  206lbs


----------



## IamIkari (Apr 5, 2005)

4.5.2005

 Back Day!

  Weight:  202.5lbs

 *reserved for workout data*


----------

